# SINFUL PLEASURES CC FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW IN TRACY CA.



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*ON JUNE 16th SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL WILL BE HOLDING A FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW IN TRACY CA.



*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

MORE INFO AND FLIER COMING VERY SOON


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

IS THERE GO BE A CAR HOP uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey Brandon! JUST ROLLIN WILL BE THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:LuxuriouS NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

wicked Ridaz are gonna be there to support you Brandon


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


>


:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be there B!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..WICKED RIDAZ.. NOR CAL . CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE..:nicoderm:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Elwood said:


> :thumbsup:LuxuriouS NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


YUP YUP


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:im down.see you guys there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WASSUP!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*
ROLL CALL *

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

thelou said:


> SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Traffic will be in the house ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..WICKED RIDAZ.. NOR CAL . CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE..:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS.... will be there


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*
ROLL CALL *

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT looking forward to the show


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*
ROLL CALL **

1) **GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES 
8)
9)
10)*


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

i'll be out there to support homie.... 

what's the vendor info?


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT 4 the homies


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ANYTHING FOR MY FRIENDS TO SUPPORT SINFUL PLEASURES ESPECIALLY IN MY TOWN


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT*








*ROLL CALL **

1) **GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES 
8)
9)
10)*


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

i'll be there to support your show fellas..... gives me a reason to hit up nation's !!!! ;o)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

coachduce said:


> i'll be there to support your show fellas..... gives me a reason to hit up nation's !!!! ;o)


Right on brutha!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

DOING IT LIVE IN TRACY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT 209 VALLEY


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

"LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALI. WILL BE SHOWING SUPPORT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT**








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) **UNTOUCHABLES**
8) SKANLESS**
9) **LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.**
10) **JUST RIDIN **
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT 3more weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]
*TTT**








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUST RIDIN 
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*​


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*there are still vendor spots available, if your interested contact Cindy @209-836-4091 X-101*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

rollin out from sac wit my family for a lowrider fathers day!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Its gonna be off da hook


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT**








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUST RIDIN 
11) BROWN PERSUASION
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


TO THE TOP (RAMEN)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT**








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUS RIDIN 
11) BROWN PERSUASION
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T ....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5 MORE DAYS...........WHO'S ROLLIN??????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT 4 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUS RIDIN 
11) BROWN PERSUASION
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

you already no Nor Cal Ridahz will be there
any hop was going to pull the regal out


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

T t t


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


> *TTT 4 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MI FAMILIA will be there :drama:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*TTT 4 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_*








ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUS RIDIN 
11) BROWN PERSUASION
12) MI FAMILIA
13) NOR CAL RIDAHZ
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ITS GONNA BE A HOT DAY, DON'T FORGET YOUR CANOPY'S


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

SINFUL1 said:


> ITS GONNA BE A HOT DAY, DON'T FORGET YOUR RED CUPS :nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

eastbay68 said:


> SINFUL1 said:
> 
> 
> > ITS GONNA BE A HOT DAY, DON'T FORGET YOUR RED CUPS :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## EroticFantasieS_CC (Jan 3, 2010)

hey brandon what side of the mall is the show going to be on??


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Brandon you know USO will be there to support the cause, good Lord willing.


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Omits accross from famous Dave's.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT**









ROLL CALL 

1) GOODFELLAS
2) JUST ROLLIN 
3) LUXURIOUS
4) WICKED RIDAZ
5) SAN JOSE'S FINEST
6) TRAFFIC NORCAL
7) UNTOUCHABLES
8) SKANLESS
9) LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C.
10) JUST RIDIN 
11) BROWN PERSUASION
12) USO
13) ALTERED EGOS
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)*


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

2 MORE DAYZ....:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST CONFIRMED THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

ALMOST TIME:thumbsup:SEE EVERYONE SATURDAY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

quick nap before set up, see yall there. gonna be a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

JUS WOKE UP! MY DAUGHTER DAEJAH & I ARE BRINGING HER BIKE FROM SACRAMENTO! CUSTOM PAINTED BY HENRYS AUTO BODY SHOW !


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

just got back... cool show Sinful1. Not sure if it was an official beneficiary of your club.. but I threw down $100 to help the kids / family out
here's a couple of pics....please feel free to re-post bigger


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ.. HAD A FIRME TIME TODAY AT CARSHOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

BOTH MY LIL GIRL & I HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY IN TRACY,CA. ! GOT TO MEET LOTS OF GOOD JENTE & MEET HENRY! FROM HENRYS BODY SHOP! HE PAINTED MY DAUGHTERS BIKE! SHE GOT 1 ST. PLACE! WE HAD A SAFE RIDE HOME! THANKZ AGAIN, FOR A GOOD DAY!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's up brothers Luxurious had a good time see you guys soon.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Had a great time in my town no trailers this time


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Familyfirst had a great time thanks !!!


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Toooooo dammmm hot though


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

cherry 64... is that your ride that i shot a pic of?


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good show homies lot of nice rides.FORGIVEN MINISTRY C.C NOR.CAL CHAPTER


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Had a good time @ the show yesterday, even with the heat, thanks for the invite Brandon see you soon.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a good time yesterday thanks Brandon and all of Sinful Pleasures


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz would like to say thankz Sinful Pleasures good show


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

NITE*LIFE had a great time out there at your show with everyone! :thumbsup: Thanks Brandon and the SINFUL PLEASURES Familia! :h5: Even got to kick it with Da Boss!! :nicoderm: Haha.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY TO WHAT STARTED OFF AS A CAR SHOW AND QUICKLY TURNED INTO A FUNDRAISER FOR THE HAGERTY FAMILY. THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT TOUCHED THAT DONATION JUG, COACHDUCE, LUXXURIOUS, AND TO YOU ALL. MY FAMILY AND I HAD A GREEEAAAT TIME. SEE YOU SOON NOR CAL.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

MrMONTE76 said:


> NITE*LIFE had a great time out there at your show with everyone! :thumbsup: Thanks Brandon and the SINFUL PLEASURES Familia! :h5: Even got to kick it with Da Boss!! :nicoderm: Haha.


You talking about me LOL


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

coachduce said:


> cherry 64... is that your ride that i shot a pic of?


Yea if you talking about the red one


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: SINFUL PLEASURES cc, USO had a great time even though I thought I was in 'HELL' (108 DEGREES) :rofl:. I will see you guy's around. Stay  from Vic & Jr.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

DANG I MISSED A GOOD ONE IM GLAD IT TURNED OUT GREAT......BUT HAD TROUBLE WITH THE LOW ON I-5 SO I TURNED BACK....SO SORRY BRANDON ILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE....


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Skanless had a great time I got there late ...better late than never..............thanks Brandon for finally giving Toby a class........


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Toby has no class lol


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

bigsals54 said:


> Toby has no class lol


Thats what i heard too , it was cool kickn it at the bar
Its nothing to the BOSS lol


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> You talking about me LOL


:roflmao::roflmao::nicoderm:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Where's the pics? :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

MrMONTE76 said:


> Where's the pics? :dunno:


still workin on getting the uploader working on my comp


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..CHILLIN LIKE A VILLIN.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIG ANT WITH 49R FOOTBALL....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cause its nothing to a BOSS!!!! QUE NO LOL 
GREAT TIMES I GOT THE NEXT ONES LOCO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

